# Ruger LCRx Question for Those "In the Know"



## Rhetorician (Dec 17, 2014)

Hello all:

I cannot help but notice the new Ruger LCRx 38 special +p is out. I have even priced several and talked trade on occasion. I guess I am smitten that much by them.

But I was wondering if anyone might know or have heard if Ruger will bring to the market a LCRx 9mm? Now I would be all over that for sure!!!

Let me know if anyone has any ideas or has read something along those lines. :mrgreen:

Thanks,

rd


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My personal opinion is that the beauty of the LCR (such as it is) is the DA trigger. Snub-nosed revolvers (to me) are meant for emergency use, which means double-action firing. I don't own one, but have handled a couple, and the DA trigger was nicer than the Model 642 I do own - not much better, but a little.

The addition of an external hammer for single action firing defeats the whole purpose of the LCR, in my opinion. If I were buying one, I would go with the standard LCR in .38 Special, and use ammo with a bullet that expands properly and penetrates the best, and forget about the very small gains of +P ammo. The good DA trigger is the selling point, to me.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the LCRX would be a big improvement over the regular LCR. I own an LCR in 38 spl and for my hands the grip is too short. Works great for carry but I can only get a two finger grip on it, and because of that, I don't really care to do much range shooting with it. From what I've seen of the LCRX, the longer grip and adjustable sights are a big plus for shooting comfort. Guess I kinda also think if you need to go +P why not just get a 357 to begin with?
I haven't bought any +P ammo, but I'd bet it's almost as expensive as standard 357 to begin with, so I'm just not seeing the advantage to +P either. Just my $.02.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll bet Ruger brings out the LCRx in every calibre eventually.


----------

